# Healthest type of feeders...



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

I was just wondering... i feed my p's both goldfish and red rose minnows and also guppies... i was wondering that is the healthest type of live feeder i could give to my p's they arent big enough to take on mice yet but i will give them mice once they get larger...


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

best feeders are ones that have been quarentined first for disease and parrasite reasons. Strictly feeders alone is not the best way to go as far as nutrition so I would recomend feeding wahtever you can supply cheapest (for wallets sake) and not to feed them just feeders, but rather mix the diet up some


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Couldn't say it any better.


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

In general, goldfish are the least healthy feeders, because they seem to be the most neglected fish around, even at lfs's....


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

Judazzz said:


> In general, goldfish are the least healthy feeders, because they seem to be the most neglected fish around, even at lfs's....


 another reason for this is that goldfish food lacks the nutrition that tropical fish food contains, therefore the goldfish have less nutrients.


----------



## Natural.Playboy (Jan 22, 2003)

I feed my goldfish brine shrimp... my p's wont take brine shrimp so i feed it to my goldfish and as soon as they are doing eating i feed the goldfish to my piranhas... so the piranhas get the protein from the goldfish plus the nutrients of the brine shrimp... is that stupid? if so tell me i wanna know


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Natural.Playboy said:


> I feed my goldfish brine shrimp... my p's wont take brine shrimp so i feed it to my goldfish and as soon as they are doing eating i feed the goldfish to my piranhas... so the piranhas get the protein from the goldfish plus the nutrients of the brine shrimp... is that stupid? if so tell me i wanna know


no it ain't stupied but also b.shrimp doesn't have alot of nutrition. alot of people feed flake food to the feeders.the best way to go is as snow has suggested mixs up there diet .try beefheart which is very good to bulk them up also krill which will bring out good deep color on them.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

no thats not stupid. it's the best way to get your p's to eat a food they take alone.


----------



## Poseidon X (Jan 31, 2003)

I only feed rosies... They go down whole and dont leave behind any mess.


----------

